# Tiling Entry way - help with door threshold



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No you can not and should not remove the threshold.
The gap gets filled with color matching silicone caulking.
Your missing the weather stripping that fits into those groves.


----------



## lisaabrams (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks Joe! That's definitely the easier way!! The gap is fairly substantial (photo attached). Easily 1/2 inch. I'm thinking it's too much to caulk? How would I deal with that?



joecaption said:


> No you can not and should not remove the threshold.
> The gap gets filled with color matching silicone caulking.
> Your missing the weather stripping that fits into those groves.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Have you already set the tile? 

You should remove the baseboard/wood trim at the bottom of the wall. Then tile ... then put the baseboard back on.. That will cover the gap.. but you will need to cut the tile in front of the door to match up... Or just replace the baseboard with something thicker if you want/can...


----------



## lisaabrams (Jul 28, 2016)

No, tiles aren't set. All of the baseboard is removed and I am planning to replace it with new, taller baseboard. The trim piece you see on the right by the gap is the base of the windowed side panel of the door. I'm not sure if that can be removed.



ryansdiydad said:


> Have you already set the tile?
> 
> You should remove the baseboard/wood trim at the bottom of the wall. Then tile ... then put the baseboard back on.. That will cover the gap.. but you will need to cut the tile in front of the door to match up... Or just replace the baseboard with something thicker if you want/can...


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

ok.. i see... 

can you take a picture of that window to the side of the door? 

Quick thoughts would be to add to the trim below the window to fill the gap if that is possible or doesn't look ridiculous

or set the tile to close that gap with the window... you dont want it to be super snug up against the window.. leave a gap that you then fill with caulk that matches your grout... you would use that same caulk between the tile and the front door threshold.. 

layout the whole floor to see how whatever you do at the door impacts any other cuts you need to make.. you dont want any small sliver cuts if you can avoid it..

i like the tile by the way... is the floor good and flat?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

Do you plan to start at this wall or end here? If you wanna start here, you need to start in closer to the wall about an inch or (?). Remove that shoe molding under the side panel lite.

Before you go much further though, what do you plan to install over the plywood subfloor? Please describe what's on the floor and how many layers. More pics will help. Also we should make sure the framing is stiff enough for tiles. How old is the house? Give us a general location too. Tell us the size of the joists, their spacing and the unsupported span of the joists. Any chance you see markings on the joists that would ID their species and grade? 

Let us know the installation method you're planning, including the specific type of adhesive and anything else you decided to do. 

Jaz


----------



## lisaabrams (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks, Jaz.

It's a very small space. approx. 7x4'. I'd like to start by the door. I know I need to start closer to the wall, but what's the best way to do that but still be in front of the metal threshold? Notch the tile? Here are some more photos to clarify the space. 

After further inspection, I can take the trim off the side panel so that shouldn't be a problem. 

I plan to use Ditra as the underlayment. Subfloor is 2 layers of plywood, both 1/2". Last pic is of the floor from under the stairs in the crawl space. House was built in 1979. Not sure how to identify the wood.

Hopefully that clarifies some things! Thanks for your help.



JazMan said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> Do you plan to start at this wall or end here? If you wanna start here, you need to start in closer to the wall about an inch or (?). Remove that shoe molding under the side panel lite.
> 
> ...


----------



## lisaabrams (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks! Yes, i'm definitely trying to avoid those small cuts. I posted a few other photos in the post below.

It seems like that threshold was specifically for carpet? It's totally out of line with the rest of the trim. 

I love the tile too. Yes, the entryway is pretty flat and straight. 

Thanks for your help!



ryansdiydad said:


> ok.. i see...
> 
> can you take a picture of that window to the side of the door?
> 
> ...


----------

